# How much should I feed my 8 week old puppy?



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Just curious...if the current food is working for her, why are you changing it in a few months??


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

maybe one of her meals you can give her more and see how she does? if her stools are firm/normal then the extra amount is ok. if they get mushy or loose then back down on the amount. maybe 3/4 am , 1/2 lunch, 1/2 dinner and see how she does


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Our Sweetie also eats 1/2 cup 3 times a day. She scarfs it down in seconds, too! I believe each food brand has their own recommendations based on the dogs weight. Our breeder advised us to not over feed, stating an overweight puppy is unhealthy for their developing bodies. Could you ask your breeder?


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Enzos_mom, we are switching because we read that Wellness is one of the better food for pets. I know Fromm is a decent brand as well, but Wellness is a brand we've gotten for our kitty and he does well on it. I guess it's a preference and we just trust it will help our puppy develop better. But we don't want to switch immediately just in case she has a reaction and is stressed from coming home with us. We will slowly introduce the new food to her by mixing the two brands. 

CJpickering, that's a good idea! I'll ask my breeder and see what she thinks. Ellie is my supermodel puppy....fluffy and pretty. The last thing I want is to make her puggy! Well, puggy is cute too. LOL!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Not trying to convince you to stay on Fromm (although, it is what I feed my dog), but please be careful going with a food just because you read that it was one of the better foods. A lot of people do this and end up with a puppy that has an upset tummy. Also, each person has their own idea of the "perfect food", so if you listen to them all, you'll drive yourself mad. If your breeder is feeding Fromm, it's probably because she knows that it's what her lines of dogs do best on. Just something to think about.


----------

